# Spark tester



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm planning on making a spark tester that has adjustable- gap capability.
It will use common hardware that anyone can get,and I promise to post pics as I go.
It will,as I said,have an adjustable gap giving it the ability to test small-engine systems,as well as automobile systems. It will also have a 12" lead,so that it is easier to clip on to ,and easier to use.
I've already got the parts,and I plan on starting it Sunday.
Total cost= less than $10.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*spark tester...*

fingers work (and are fully adjustable)...

if ya get poor reception, dip finger in salt water first...

;-)

william...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanx,William,but I'm tryin' to avoid the onset of sudden HEART STOPPAGE! LOL! I've gotten my share of pokes,off these things.
A few years back,I was testing a lawn mower. Had the spark plug out,laying against the head.As I pulled it over,a neighbor stopped,looked at it,and as I pulled it over,again he says"well,This is why it isn't starting",and grabbed the plug,at full rpm!
I didn't think my church Deacon KNEW those words!LOL


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanx,William,but I'm tryin' to avoid the onset of sudden HEART STOPPAGE! LOL! I've gotten my share of pokes,off these things.
A few years back,I was testing a lawn mower. Had the spark plug out,laying against the head.As I pulled it over,a neighbor stopped,looked at it,and as I pulled it over,again he says"well,This is why it isn't starting",and grabbed the plug,at full rpm!
I didn't think my church Deacon KNEW those words!LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> I'm planning on making a spark tester that has adjustable- gap capability.
> It will use common hardware that anyone can get,and I promise to post pics as I go.
> It will,as I said,have an adjustable gap giving it the ability to test small-engine systems,as well as automobile systems. It will also have a 12" lead,so that it is easier to clip on to ,and easier to use.
> I've already got the parts,and I plan on starting it Sunday.
> Total cost= less than $10.


Okay, I'm waiting for those pictures. Most everything I own is diesel, but I'm still peaking on the interest!


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*spark tester...*

an old neon bulb and a 1-2Mohm resister will do the trick...

(that's meg-ohm as in million...)

last time i got some neons, they cost me $1 for 20 at a surplus store...

william...


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I just use one of my brother in laws. Kind of found out by accident how good he works. 
Here, hold this wire while I turn the hand crank and tell me if you feel anything. The first wire was bad but the second wire he gave a very good audible and visual indication that we had good fire.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

:lmao::lmao::lmao: I shouldn't laugh,'cuz I got a good zap while testing the tester!(see my post in "what did you accomplish,today" thread)

That'll teach me to work before I have my coffee!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's so funny! Reminds me of the time I was on a ferry crossing and I was to be first off the boat, and my glow plug sending unit was on the fritz and I didn't want to run the battery down trying to start the truck. I hooked a wire to one of my glow plugs and asked my brother in law to just tap the other end of it on the positive terminal of the battery and I would see if I could get the truck going. When I told him to start, he just placed the wire on the terminal.... when I heard him screech from the wire turning red hot in his hand, I hit the key and away she went!!
I had a chuckle while I was explaining to him that I had asked him to just tap the wire on the terminal so it wouldn't burn his hand.:lmao:


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*spark tester...*

guess i did not understand what you are trying to make...

a "spark tester" will indicate the amount of spark which should be reaching the spark plug (ie: voltage)...

a "spark gap tester" actually forces a arc across a gap, and if adjusted can indicate excessive resistance in the link...

both assist in finding faults in ignition systems, for myself, the spark tester (voltage) was easy enough for finding what was the problem...

but everybody has their own way of doing things...

william...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wanted something that can tell me if the spark is weak,as well as if there is spark. Some of the chainsaws/weedwhips don't have a bright spark to start with.They can be very hard to see in sunlight,too.
By making the gap adjustable,I can "stress " the coil,and see just how strong it is. If a chainsaw/weedwhip can jump a spark,say 1/2 inch,the coil is strong,and the fault would lie elsewhere.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

found one on ebay for $12 ($8.94 + $2.99 S&H)...

<a href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/170573188743?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649">Motion Pro Ignition System Tester </a>

william...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,but,(aside from gettin' zapped),it's fun to mess with.


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Try this MAC Auto supply ... on-line 

Model A Ford C-Spark Voltage Tester 
Year	Part Number	Required Number	Unit Of Measure
1928-1931	A12111	1	EACH


Tests the coil, points and condenser voltage produced. 
This installs between the distributor cap and coil wire or plug wire to ground. For 6 and 12 volt systems, negative or positive ground.
An additional use of the "C" spark is to clear and start engines that are flooded with gasoline. Instructions for use are included. 

Tell A Friend About This Item


PART # DESCRIPTION PRICE QTY
A12111	Model A Ford C-Spark Voltage Tester	$18.95 EACH


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

How did you use this to chk a coil?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I COULD buy a tester,but that's not what I want. I've already got one that shows if there's a spark(if the spark is hot enough,and it's not too bright out). I'm making one that can actually be used on chainsaws/weedwhips,with out having to try to keep the thing from losing contact. I also want to be able to vary the gap,depending on the vehicle/equipment I'm testing(large gap for stronger spark/small gap for weaker spark). 
I want the long leads,so that it's easier to connect,on different units.It's a PITA to use one on some chainsaws/weedwhips.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> I COULD buy a tester,but that's not what I want. I've already got one that shows if there's a spark(if the spark is hot enough,and it's not too bright out). I'm making one that can actually be used on chainsaws/weedwhips,with out having to try to keep the thing from losing contact. I also want to be able to vary the gap,depending on the vehicle/equipment I'm testing(large gap for stronger spark/small gap for weaker spark).
> I want the long leads,so that it's easier to connect,on different units.It's a PITA to use one on some chainsaws/weedwhips.


then make one which works the same regardless of humidity and temperature (within reason)...

a series of semi-sealed gaps of increasing gap width on a rotary switch would b ez and accurate...

william...


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

I made one like this, used a piece of pvc for the body, drilled and threaded holes for the screws. I can post pics but it's out in the trailer, it's raining, and I might melt.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=spar...1&tbnw=147&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:271,i:13


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Come on man, whatever happened to the good old days when a man just wet his fingers and grabbed the wire to check for spark?  :lmao:

I'd like to see some pics of this because I have some ideas tossing around inside my head as well.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Shoot- i shoulda looked for one at harbor freight today - ah well, gives me a chance to go again 

I tell ya, on my 90 murray when i had some starting issues, i checked the spark- was nice and blue and it shocked good too :dazed: - dang thing still wouldnt start after an hour of investigating - i ended up swapping a spare magneto from my parts bin and it fired right up - go figure? 

I had even isolated the mag ( unhooked the kill wire) , cleaned the ends and flywheel, reset the gap - nothing.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Shoot- i shoulda looked for one at harbor freight today - ah well, gives me a chance to go again
> 
> I tell ya, on my 90 murray when i had some starting issues, i checked the spark- was nice and blue and it shocked good too :dazed: - dang thing still wouldnt start after an hour of investigating - i ended up swapping a spare magneto from my parts bin and it fired right up - go figure?
> 
> I had even isolated the mag ( unhooked the kill wire) , cleaned the ends and flywheel, reset the gap - nothing.


We had a guy at work do that and it still wouldn't start. The boss went to pick it up so we could work on it, and it turns out he had his blades engaged. Popped the lever back and it fired right up. :lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know the deck wasnt engaged on mine - just pulled it from the shed - the tractor doesnt have any safteys either  - thanks to the ******* engineered wiring i bot it with. Maybe it just didnt feel like running that day.....


----------

